# Fault codes can anyone help please?



## Lauraj82 (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi all I had my bmw serviced a few days and it threw up 4 error codes which need investigating but they can't look until next week so I'm just wondering what the problem maybe if anyone can help - I'm a bit worried to drive it Incase I make the problem worse.Ive not noticed anything wrong with the car it's a 2012 116D thanks for your help
Laura


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

There is a Diesel Fans subforum here at Bimmerfest.

Driving with these errors will not make problems worse, but may conceal other subsequent problems. Deferred maintenance is never a good idea and soon becomes overwhelming.

Have your service center verify the glow plugs error and replace. The MAF and IAT are often in the same component. 

The presumptive test for a failed MAF is to disconnect it and see if the car runs better with it disconnected. If so that’s a good indication of a failed MAF. (Presume means true absent evidence to the contrary.). That the IAT may be part of the MAF signal argues for a failed MAF.


----------



## Lauraj82 (Sep 19, 2020)

Thankyou for the reply Doug!
Apologies I’m a newbie do you know the name of the sub forum please?
Is a failed MAF a costly problem?


----------

